

Safari 4 tops 11 million downloads in 3 days (6 million from Windows users) - barredo
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-10263494-37.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-5

======
josefresco
I Tweeted this but I'll repeat it here; I would imagine a high percentage of
these downloads (50%?) were users who 'unwittingly' downloaded Safari 4 while
downloading updates to other Apple software like iTunes and Quicktime.

Apple's attempt at 'bundling' Safari with every iTunes update is quite
annoying personally but it sure helps to inflate those download numbers.

Also does this number count 'upgrades' from Safari 3?

.. off to RTFA

~~~
antiismist
I'm not sure this is the case, because yesterday I did all of the updates that
Apple advised, but I didn't get Safari 4 with that. Today I manually
downloaded it.

For what it's worth, it is significantly faster than Safari 3.

------
TallGuyShort
I'm not a big fan of these statistics that get publicized about how many
downloads a product gets during it's opening days. I downloaded Safari 4, but
just to try it out. I download a lot of things just so that I can base my
opinion of them off of first-hand experience. Once I'm satisifed, I return to
my product of choice - in this case Firefox. I keep tabs on all the browsers
to see the new features, etc... but that download doesn't mean I'm actually
interested in using it.

~~~
tvon
Yes, but the number of downloads still measures a level of interest. I don't
think anyone thinks that those downloads represent switchers or full time
Safari users, but it's still a significant number.

------
amichail
I'm using it as my main browser, but it has issues:

* can't tell easily whether current page is bookmarked

* address bar only supports url completion (i.e., no search by url/title keyword, but you can use Google Quick Search Box for that); Chrome has the best address bar IMO

* the preview screenshots are cool, but the title of the page should be displayed below each screenshot (many screenshots tend to look the same)

* no way to force new windows to appear as new tabs

~~~
slig
I tried, but I couldn't use more than a few minutes:

* no refresh button

* the stop button is not where I think it should be

* middle click doesn't open a new tab

* command + 1, 2, 3 doesn't change tabs, instead it goes to the 1st, 2nd bookmark, which is very annoying

~~~
xenophanes
to give something a fair trial you need to look up and try using the hotkeys
it does have. cmd-click opens a new tab. cmd-shift [] or left/right arrow
changes tabs.

~~~
slig
Agree, but cmd-shift forces me to change the tabs in order, and I like the
random access from cmd-1/2/3 ..

